
Policing the power of tech giants - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/the-growing-antitrust-concerns-about-u-s-tech-giants-2433870013.html
======
balozi
There was a time when Microsoft was deemed too powerful, with incessant calls
from pundits for antitrust authorities to step in and break up the company. I
believe it is widely accepted now that the pundits/regulators were dead wrong
then as they are wrong now. We should trust that the markets will work their
magic.

~~~
wu-ikkyu
>trust that the markets will work their magic.

Mythologies aside, this statement falsely assumes that the big tech giants
aren't already propped up by the enacted laws of the government.

~~~
sharemywin
Net neutrality. copyright. DMCA. software patents. EU tax laws. sales tax
exemptions. capital gains tax laws.

------
joejerryronnie
I'm sorry but this anti-trust saber rattling smacks of blatant jealousy. While
it is important to vigilantly protect consumer rights and the ability for
smaller companies to compete with larger ones, the primary transgressions I'm
hearing about are the fact that these companies are worth too much money and
the people that work there get paid way more than I do. Traditional East Coast
power centers can't stand the rising financial and political power of the West
Coast. Europe is essentially trying to weaken the power base of Silicon Valley
so they can have a bigger piece of the pie. And non tech workers that hear
only about the glitz and glamour of 20 something silicon valley millionaires
while struggling to make ends meet think to themselves "that's not fair, they
shouldn't make all that money - I want some too!"

Obviously we should watch these companies (and any other company) for anti-
competitive behavior and consumer rights abuses. But just because your
business model and ability to execute are wildly successful doesn't mean you
are breaking the law. Nobody is going to out compete these large companies at
their own game, it's up to startups to shift the paradigm and introduce a
brand new game the big boys don't know how to play. And remember, we as
consumers signed up for the "free" internet and willingly use services in
exchange for our personal data. I don't like that deal myself but I don't
think the solution will come in the form of government regulators.

